# World's Shortest Books



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

..and perhaps the thinnest, too!

FRENCH WAR HEROES by Jacque s Chirac

HOW I SERVED MY COUNTRY by Jane Fonda

MY BEAUTY SECRETS by Janet Reno

HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN AIRPLANE by John Denver 

MY SUPER BOWL HIGHLIGHTS by Dan Marino 

THINGS I LOVE ABOUT BILL By Hillary Clinton 

MY LITTLE BOOK of PERSONAL HYGIENE by Osama Bin Laden 

THINGS I CANNOT AFFORD by Bill Gates 

THINGS I WOULD NOT DO FOR MONEY by Dennis Rodman 

MY WILD YEARS by Al Gore 

FLYERS GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC by Amelia Earhart 

AMERICA 'S MOST POPULAR LAWYERS!

DETROIT: A Travel Guide

MOTIVATIONAL SPEECHES by Dr. J. Kevorkian

ALL THE MEN I'VE LOVED BEFORE by Ellen de Generes 

GUIDE TO DATING ETIQUETTE by Mike Tyson

SPOTTED OWL RECIPES by the Envronmental Protection Agency

THE AMISH PHONE DIRECTORY 

MY PLAN TO FIND THE REAL KILLERS by O. J. Simpson 

MY BRIDGE TRAVELS by Ted Kennedy 

BOOK OF MORALS by Bill Clinton, with introduction by Jesse Jackson

...there may be others.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

My Military Highlights -- by George W. Bush


However, you may want to remove the John Denver one. It's tasteless. Any time somebody dies, it's not funny!


----------



## lpctv (Aug 26, 2006)

purtman said:


> My Military Highlights -- by George W. Bush
> 
> However, you may want to remove the John Denver one. It's tasteless. Any time somebody dies, it's not funny!


So, FLYERS GUIDE TO THE PACIFIC by Amelia Earhart is OK, but HOW TO BUILD YOUR OWN AIRPLANE by John Denver is not? What do you know about Amelia that the rest of us don't?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Actually, John Denver's book should be on "When to Refuel your plane". NHTSA reports said that he must have overlooked his fuel tanks in the pre-flight as they were empty when he crashed.


----------



## Picketeer (Feb 27, 2007)

purtman said:


> My Military Highlights -- by George W. Bush
> 
> However, you may want to remove the John Denver one. It\'s tasteless. Any time somebody dies, it\'s not funny!


I agree 100%...........Please do remove!


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

How 'bout this one?

HD Channel List - by DirecTV


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

From Airplane: Great jewish sports heros. (or something like that)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's one, Drugs That I Have Never Done by Anna Nichol Smith.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Guys I Haven't Slept With...Yet - by Paris Hilton


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Man's Contribution To 'Global Warming' by Al Gore

What's I've Done To Stop 'Global Warming' by Al Gore

The News, Accurately Reported by Dan Rather

Professional Basketball Players Who Never Went To Jail by Kobe Bryant

The Positive Effects of Rap Music by Tupac


----------

